# كتاب رائع وشامل لفهم آلية عمل كواشف الحريق



## احمد ابو جلال (1 يناير 2011)

*أنظمـة إنـذار وكشـف الحـريق

FIRE ALARM AND DETECTION SYSTEMS

كتاب رائع وشامل لفهم آلية عمل كواشف الحريق

ومحتواه كالتالي

‌أ- الغرض من أنظمة إنذار وكشف الحريق

ب‌- مراحل الحريق

- المرحلة الابتدائية PRELMINARY STAGE
- المرحلة الدخانية SMOKING STAGE
- مرحلة اللهب FLAME STAGE
- مرحلة الحرارة HEAT STAGE

ج‌-أنظمة الإنذار



النظام العادي System Conventional

نظام معنون Addressable System

أنواع الكواشف ووضيفتها

أ – كواشف الغازات المتأينة (نواتج الاحتراق غير المرئية)
Ionized Gases Detectors (Invisible Products Of Combustion)

ب – كواشف الدخان (نواتج الاحتراق المرئية)
Smoke Detectors (Visible-Products – Of – Compustion)

ج – كواشف الحرارة: Heat Detectors

* كواشف معدل ارتفاع الحرارة: Rate Of Rise Detectors

* كواشف مجموعة (خليط) معدل الارتفاع ودرجة الحرارة الثابتة:

د – الكواشف الضوئية: Light Detectors

- أنظمة المقارنة التحليلية Analog Systems

- الأنظمة المعنونة Addressable systems

- الأنظمة التقليدية Conventional Type

رابط التحميل
http://safety.forumegypt.net/c22-category

*​


----------



## fraidi (1 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سارة عبد العزيز (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------

